# Dog a bit off? Consider dental health...graphic photo



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I wanted to share my experience with my standard boy Luke. He is a bugger, thinks very different from my other dogs, is a bull in a china shoppe, and seems to missing the, "_don't do that, that would be stupid_" filter. BUT, we love him. His personality had changed a tiny bit over the last couple of months, a little more quiet, on the couch a little more than usual, wasn't turning people or dogs or furniture over to get to the ball or toy before anyone else got it. Many subtle character changes, nothing you could really put your finger on, but you start watching because you just have a feeling.
After 2 months of being a tad off, but eating and drinking normally, still plays, no outward signs of injuries, I began to look in his mouth. All looked good there, clean teeth, no swelling, pretty gums. But one morning he woke with a small swollen area on his upper cheek, under the eye and right away I thought abscess! Brought him in for x-rays and yes he had an abscess of his upper molar, which I'm told is the most common tooth to have an abscess because of its long roots!!!
Was told even though everything from the outside looked normal, no redness or swollen gums, this tooth can be a problem. So he had surgery to remove it, which they have to peel the gum back and drill the tooth into 3 pieces because of the root length. Wow, after seeing the tooth and root, no wonder Luke wasn't himself. The root had slowly been dissolving, so rather than a nice long healthy root, it looked like a rotten knobby tree root. Poor guy. He recovered nicely, and after a couple of days, my Luke who is a handful was back! 
So, this rather long story is just something else to think about if your not sure what up with your dog, and maybe see a bit of swelling on the cheek.

Molar removal for abscess by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Useful advice - especially that all can look OK on the surface.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

You are so right about dental issues being the culprit of "not acting quite right" for so many dogs! I really believe that getting a dog used to teeth brushing early helps owners to keep a watchful eye on their dogs teeth and gums .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*spoowhisperer:* I'm so glad Luke is his usual fun-seeking self again! I had a very similar experience with our last dog, Miss Moneypenny, she had the _same _ tooth extracted. And I brushed her teeth every day of her 16+ year life, as I do Chagall's. One morning when we woke up she poked her cute little face in mine and it looked like someone had stuffed a golf ball under her cheek, up under her eye. My first words that morning were, "Abscess! Call the vet!" Usually, I just say "good morning" and put the coffee on.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor guy! Its amazing what a change a sore tooth can make! I have seen many dogs go home after having their teeth cleaned/bad teeth pulled and people will tell us what a difference it makes! Behaviors they didnt even realize their dog stopped doing, they started again!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> *spoowhisperer:* I'm so glad Luke is his usual fun-seeking self again! I had a very similar experience with our last dog, Miss Moneypenny, she had the _same _ tooth extracted. And I brushed her teeth every day of her 16+ year life, as I do Chagall's. One morning when we woke up she poked her cute little face in mine and it looked like someone had stuffed a golf ball under her cheek, up under her eye. My first words that morning were, "Abscess! Call the vet!" Usually, I just say "good morning" and put the coffee on.


"My first words that morning were, "Abscess! Call the vet!" Usually, I just say "good morning" and put the coffee on.[/QUOTE]

You gave me such a needed smile yesterday, I love your humor, it is my style!
And the golf ball under the eye, yup, its a pretty good sign isn't it.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Poor guy! Its amazing what a change a sore tooth can make! I have seen many dogs go home after having their teeth cleaned/bad teeth pulled and people will tell us what a difference it makes! Behaviors they didnt even realize their dog stopped doing, they started again!


I felt so bad knowing he was feeling off for so long, but didn't know why. Was happy to have his naughtiness back!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

A couple years ago Riley was "off" for a few months, and i just thought it was "old age" (he was 5-6ish). You know, slowing down stuff. Wouldnt play as long/hard. One night he was in really terrible back pain! Crying, pacing, restless, etc. We finally found out it was his back. Since then with regular chiropractic visits he has done great! Still has flairups, but much better! 
Im glad your boy is feeling better too!!


----------

